# Fall Season!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok it's official...there will be a fall Red Snapper season beginning 12:01am October 1 through Oct 21. I am also purchasing a new (to me) boat and will be needing all the help I can get for this fall season with two boats fishing. I will be offering a shared expense 1/2 day bottom fishing/trolling trip for $150 per person. You will be able to choose between "Lickety-Split" the same "go fast center console" or "Miss Ann" the new (to me) 41' Hatteras convertible(which is pretty fast her self cruising at 20+kts). Either way you will catch quality fish at a bargain price. We will also offer overnight bottom fishing/trolling trips (to double up on your Snapper limits and also catch Grouper and Amberjack) for $450 per person. Please send private message, call, or email. Please leave phone number date you want to fish and when there is a full boat we will call and confirm booking. Thank you I need some help getting new boat off the ground so any help I get will certainly be appreciated and remembered. Ask the folks that helped me get the first boat going...many of them still fish with me and get the first calls when something special comes up or a sweet deal I can offer.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How many can you fish on the new sled?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

New ride is still a 6 pack but I'd like to do more overnight trips with her...think some of ur corp trips might want to test her out?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations Brandon on the new sled, pics man! We need pics....

Great Luck with the nice addition!!!!!

Jimmy


----------

